# Super cheap VPS's in Canada (Bitcoin and Paypal)



## mtwiscool (Aug 23, 2014)

Open a ticket after order with the code: VB24814 for 25% more RAM. (Until father notice).

Hello i'm Matthew from 32MB Club and i want to tell you guys about our service.

The idea of 32MB Club came as we saw thread after thread of people asking for really cheap 32MB RAM VPS's and we noticed the lack of offers in this space and wanted to fill this demand.

But as i know you guys are interested in the offer so here they are:

package 1:
$1.99/Year (Yes really that cheap)
32MB RAM
16MB VSWAP
1.5GB HDD
1 Shared CPU core
1 IPV6(Nat only for ssh access)
Feathur CP
Unlimited Bandwidth
Debian 7 minimal 32bit

order now at: http://32mb.club/

package 2:
$2.35/Year (Yes really that cheap)
128MB RAM
16MB VSWAP
1.5GB HDD
1 Shared CPU core
1 IPV6(Nat only for ssh access)
Feathur CP
Unlimited Bandwidth
Debian 7 minimal 32bit

order now at: http://32mb.club/

package 3:
€3/Year (Yes really that cheap)
512MB RAM
16MB VSWAP
5GB HDD
1 Shared CPU core
1 IPV6(Nat only for ssh access)
Feathur CP
Unlimited Bandwidth
Debian 7 minimal 32bit

order now at: http://32mb.club/

100Mb IPV6 test file: http://[2001:470:1c:bc4::4]/100mb.test

Locations Beauharnois, Canada
Datacentre: OVH BHS

If you have any questions just ask me.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Aug 24, 2014)

Lol, "Until Father Notice"

Want to know why some are priced in $ and some in €


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 24, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> Want to know why some are priced in $ and some in €


Because he doesn't care.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 24, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> Lol, "Until Father Notice"
> 
> Want to know why some are priced in $ and some in €


Because the 3 EUR plan is trying to directly compete with LowEndSpirit. Yes, it's really tacky.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 24, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> Lol, "Until Father Notice"
> 
> Want to know why some are priced in $ and some in €


----------



## Jade (Aug 24, 2014)

Define "Unlimited Bandwidth"?

Is that unmetered in & out? Or what? I'm just curious


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 24, 2014)

Jade said:


> Define "Unlimited Bandwidth"?
> 
> Is that unmetered in & out? Or what? I'm just curious


It's OVH so you can use whatever the other 999 people aren't using of the 100Mbps port


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 24, 2014)

Jade said:


> Define "Unlimited Bandwidth"?
> 
> Is that unmetered in & out? Or what? I'm just curious


Yes it is unmetered in & out using openvz network units for fair share.


----------



## mojeda (Aug 24, 2014)

You still haven't fixed "Unlimited bandwidth."


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 24, 2014)

mojeda said:


> You still haven't fixed "Unlimited bandwidth."


They is nothing to fix as unlimited is allowed under UK law for the service i am providing.


----------



## AshleyUK (Aug 24, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> They is nothing to fix as unlimited is allowed under UK law for the service i am providing.


How can you start quoting UK laws when your TOS meets no UK laws, and gives you absolutely no protection if you was taken to court over something one of your 'customers' did.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 24, 2014)

Does he even have his own TOS now, or is he still using the stolen content from that other guy?


----------



## dcdan (Aug 24, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Does he even have his own TOS now, or is he still using the stolen content from that other guy?


Still using our TOS...


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Aug 25, 2014)

dcdan said:


> Still using our TOS...


Gonna take him to court?


----------



## Chuck (Aug 25, 2014)

Package 2 $2 OK?

I need US IP.


----------



## AshleyUK (Aug 25, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Does he even have his own TOS now, or is he still using the stolen content from that other guy?


Currently I see the below under the Terms of Service link:


```
Support is only provided by the forum.
You need to understand the limitations of the VPS.
No refunds.
No torrents(not even via vpn).
Port 25 is blocked.
And do i have to say this: no qemu or coin mining.
Do not cause us any issues.
And don't be a dick(no abuse as you would affect other users).
```


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Package 2 $2 OK?
> 
> I need US IP.


$2.35 per year.

Canada ipv4 shared for ssh only.

USA Ipv6 dedicated (at last check)


----------



## mojeda (Aug 25, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Currently I see the below under the Terms of Service link:
> 
> 
> Support is only provided by the forum.
> ...


http://32mb.club/tos.html

Also @mtwiscool if you only provide support via your forums, why are your forums still broken?


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 25, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Because the 3 EUR plan is trying to directly compete with LowEndSpirit. Yes, it's really tacky.


Tacky is the unmeated 0.25 EUR plan I'm about to launch to compete directly with 32club and I have an IPv6 /48 (none of this tunneled stuff) and a 1Gbps port so the sky's the limit, and the best part is I only need to sell 8 plans monthly to break even. Benchmarks from the supernode:

wget freevps.us/downloads/bench.sh -O - -o /dev/null|bash


CPU model :  VIA Nano processor U2250 (1.6GHz Capable)


Number of cores : 1


CPU frequency :  1595.949 MHz


Total amount of ram : 1980 MB


Total amount of swap : 1952 MB


System uptime :   2 days, 22:31,      


I/O speed :  78.4 MB/s

Model Family:     Seagate Momentus 7200.4


Device Model:     ST9160412ASG


User Capacity:    160,041,885,696 bytes [160 GB]

5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   093   093   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       162

9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   058   058   000    Old_age   Always       -       37423


----------



## dcdan (Aug 25, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Model Family:     Seagate Momentus 7200.4
> 
> 
> Device Model:     ST9160412ASG
> ...


Looks like it is about to die...  Wonder how fast online.net will replace it.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 25, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Tacky is the unmeated 0.25 EUR plan I'm about to launch to compete directly with 32club and I have an IPv6 /48 (none of this tunneled stuff) and a 1Gbps port so the sky's the limit, and the best part is I only need to sell 8 plans monthly to break even. Benchmarks from the supernode:


Assuming you're not doing anything crazy though - like, no more than 3 or 400 containers, surely?


----------



## raj (Aug 27, 2014)

@DomainBop lol nice!


----------



## mtwiscool (Aug 30, 2014)

If you guys want 20 ports added for you to use ipv4 please open a ticket so we can open the ports.


----------



## Schultz (Sep 1, 2014)

Is there a bounty for reporting security vulnerabilities to you? 

I've discovered a handful in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## mtwiscool (Sep 1, 2014)

Schultz said:


> Is there a bounty for reporting security vulnerabilities to you?
> 
> I've discovered a handful in less than 30 seconds.


If you hack i will repot you to the police.

the maximum bounty is 1 free 512MB-Yearly.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 1, 2014)

+1 for Company No. 09197178, and another +1 for complying with EU cookie policy on your site.

-1 for using a hotmail contact email on your new TOS (use one of your domains, it will look more professional)


----------



## AshleyUK (Sep 1, 2014)

+ for the definite good changes, suppose being 18 does make running a business easier. One thing hope you checked that its okie to register the business against the place your staying/living at.


But defintly get a on domain email, even if you use a hosted provider.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 1, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> +1 for Company No. 09197178, and another +1 for complying with EU cookie policy on your site.


Heh, did you [SIZE=13.63636302948px]actually [/SIZE]look at the cookie policy?



> 4.    Our cookies
> 4.1    We use [only session cookies / only persistent cookies / both session and persistent cookies] on our website.
> 
> 
> ...





> 6.3    Details of [other] third party cookies used by our website are set out below:
> (a)    [third party cookie details;]
> 
> 
> (b )    [repeat as necessary.]





> 9.1    You can manage your preferences relating to the use of cookies on our website by visiting:
> 10.    Our details
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtwiscool (Sep 2, 2014)

32mb.club will be fully merged into BUDGETGEEK TELECOMS LIMITED by the end of the week.

And we have requested a change to the compney details to our new address:

Thank you for completing a submission for BUDGETGEEK TELECOMS LIMITED (09197178).

    (AD01) Change of Registered Office Address


----------



## raj (Sep 2, 2014)

I love the use of this forum as a company announcements page!


----------



## mtwiscool (Sep 2, 2014)

raj said:


> I love the use of this forum as a company announcements page!


It is vary impotent that people can keep up this as it is a hugh change with the website moving to a compney.

budgetgeektelecoms.com is still being made (custom made website).


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 2, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> It is vary impotent that people can keep up this as it is a hugh change with the website moving to a compney.
> 
> budgetgeektelecoms.com is still being made (custom made website).


I guess that sending customers an email from  budgetgeektelecoms isn't an option...

Checking 199.21.112.162 against 87 known blacklists...


Listed 5 times with 0 timeouts


    Blacklist     Reason    TTL    ResponseTime    


 LISTED    MAILSPIKE BL     199.21.112.162 was listed  Detail    60    312    


 LISTED    NIXSPAM     199.21.112.162 was listed  Detail    60    296    


 LISTED    PSBL             199.21.112.162 was listed  Detail    2100    125    


 LISTED    SORBS SPAM     199.21.112.162 was listed  Detail    3600    125    


 LISTED    UCEPROTECTL1     199.21.112.162 was listed  Detail    2100    109


----------



## mtwiscool (Sep 2, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I guess that sending customers an email from  budgetgeektelecoms isn't an option...
> 
> Checking 199.21.112.162 against 87 known blacklists...
> 
> ...


We use it for incoming mail.

I have hired services from someone in Bangladesh to do the website. (Should be done in a couple days ago).


----------



## mtwiscool (Sep 3, 2014)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE – BUDGETGEEK TELECOMS LIMITED acquires 32mb.club
We are very pleased and excited to announce that BUDGETGEEK TELECOMS LIMITED have acquired 32mb.club (32MB Club), we are looking for ways to improve our service and will take any suggestions that people give to us as we want to provide top class services at a very cheap price.
BUDGETGEEK TELECOMS LIMITED is a new company that has people who know a lot about networking and telecommunications technology and want to offer people the service they want at a price they will love.
To celebrate our acquisition after you order open a ticket with the code: double to double specs on your vps.
Limited to one vps per person/company
Total stock per package on this offer: 5 VPS’s per package listed.
Thank you for your time,
Matthew Morgan
Managing Director
BUDGETGEEK TELECOMS LIMITED (Company Number: 9197178)


----------

